# st824 gearbox problem



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

so I am putting the gearbox back together. The problem I am having is that the impeller is very stiff and hard to turn. So I loosened the gearbox bolts, and it moves more freely. But then I left the gearbox and impeller sitting upright for about 7 days. Grease starting to leak out the back of the gearbox, down the impeller shaft, and onto the impeller. It also looks like the right half of the gearbox is not touching the impeller shaft but the left half of the gearbox is rubbing against the impeller shaft. Is something I can adjust?

How tight should the bolts be? How freely should the impeller spin on this 80's st824?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Which gearbox, aluminum, or cast-iron?


----------



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

RedOctobyr said:


> Which gearbox, aluminum, or cast-iron?


Aluminum.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

From looking at the exploded view of the gearbox for my mid-90's ST824 (since sold), there is an o-ring at the rear, towards the impeller. As well as a bushing or two, at the rear. 

It sounds like maybe a bushing isn't seated properly, and binds up when the bolts are tightened? Or something is out of position or not quite assembled correctly. 

I had my auger assembly off last year, on a ~2000 machine. Younger, yes, and the cast-iron gearbox, but it spun freely, with everything still assembled. 

If it's tight, I'd open it again and see what's going on. It doesn't look like you should have to adjust anything to shift the impeller shaft left/right. If it's not bolting together nicely, I'd look for an assembly issue. 

Have you downloaded the Service and Parts manuals for your machine, from Ariens? 
Ariens Application

The Service manual doesn't seem to list torque specs for the gearbox case, but does mention using Loctite. Clean the threads first, Loctite doesn't work well on greasy/oily threads. You may need to add some more gearbox lube, as well, especially if some has leaked out. Plus simply replacing the original lube may not be a bad idea.


----------



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

Yeah, I think maybe the bushing at the rear, I will try to move it. I think it has to be something not placed right at the rear. I did download the parts manual, but ther is not directions on gearbox repair. 

The lube/grease is new, so that is not the issue, and its not overfilled I opened it up to look.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

The Front and Rear Bushings have a flat edge, and must be clocked correctly for the case to seat and seal. There is also a Groove where the rear seal locates.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Get the Service manual as well. Mine has a page about servicing the gearbox.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Jackmels said:


> The Front and Rear Bushings have a flat edge, and must be clocked correctly for the case to seat and seal. There is also a Groove where the rear seal locates.


What he said.


----------



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

So the service manual will tell me how to clock the bushings? When you say clocked you mean they have to be turned a certain way on the shaft.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Turned a certain way in the gearbox housing, I'd expect. 

It sounds like you're looking for a flat on the outside of the bushings, and a corresponding shape in the gearbox housing. Line those two up when assembling, so that the flats mate together.


----------

